
Trading Taxis for Uber, Drivers Riding a Boom - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/trading-taxis-for-uber-drivers-riding-a-boom-1438389363
======
amelius
> Uber says that its drivers on average have seen steadily increasing hourly
> trips and earnings. The company said the average driver had net earnings of
> $27.26 an hour as of June 1, up from $26.10 at the same point last year and
> $21 on June 1, 2013.

Can this claim be verified somehow? I find it hard to believe. (They are
probably only counting driving hours, and leave out the waiting periods).

~~~
marincounty
It's hard to get the real data. I wish Uber would provide individual data, so
naive, potential drivers would not go into debt (buying that Uber approved 4
door vechicle--some even buying new) thinking Uber is their answer to making
money.

Isn't Uber a company that hired employees now? Their website still looks like
Independent Contracor B.S.? "Buy a new black Prius--drive drunk rich kids
around on Friday and Saturday nights--make big money--you're the boss! (Sorry,
but I have seen this company do some nasty things. Why don't they have more
competition--other than Lyfy? The app doesn't seem that innovative? (In the
80's we had rent a wreck. The cars were cheap, and got you where you wanted to
go. Their are some of us who just want to get from point A to B. I a really
suprised someone haven't pushed Uber to the curb, along with their fancy boy
app? "Rate my driver? I'm not 15?".

